# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Χιτώνια & Λίπανση αυτών

## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΤΩ ΥΠΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ:
ΤΑ ΧΙΤΩΝΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ (ΤΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ 2ΧΡ ΟΣΟ Κ ΓΙΑ 4ΧΡ)
1)ΥΛΙΚΑ ΧΙΤΩΝΙΩΝ
2)ΦΘΟΡΕΣ (ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΕΠΕΝΕΡΓΕΙ??)
3)ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΕΞΑΡΜΩΣΗΣ (ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΔΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ)
4)ΤΑ ΕΙΔΗ ΤΩΝ HONING ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ
5) ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΛΙΠΑΝΣΗΣ
6) ΠΑΡΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΩΝ
7)ΨΥΞΗ ΧΙΤΩΝΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΑΤΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΔΩΡ

ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ...ΚΑΛΕΣ ΒΑΡΔΙΕΣ!!

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!
> ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΤΩ ΥΠΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ:
> ΤΑ ΧΙΤΩΝΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ (ΤΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ 2ΧΡ ΟΣΟ Κ ΓΙΑ 4ΧΡ)
> 1)ΥΛΙΚΑ ΧΙΤΩΝΙΩΝ
> 2)ΦΘΟΡΕΣ (ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΕΠΕΝΕΡΓΕΙ??)
> 3)ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΕΞΑΡΜΩΣΗΣ (ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΔΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ)
> 4)ΤΑ ΕΙΔΗ ΤΩΝ HONING ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ
> 5) ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΛΙΠΑΝΣΗΣ
> 6) ΠΑΡΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΩΝ
> ...


ξερει κανεις να μας πει τα υλικα κ τα κρακ για ποιο λογο γινονται??

----------


## Eng

Στα χιτωνια επειδη εχουμε δυο θερμοκρασιακα μεγεθη, στο χωρο καυσης υπαρχουν οι υψηλες θερμοκρασιες αυταναυλεξης του καυσιμου και ταυτοχρονα στον περιχιτωνιο χωρο εχουμε το γλυκο νερο που ψυχη το μεταλλο ωστε να μην υπαρχει..λιωσιμο απλα. Εχει λοιπον βρεθει μεσο μελετης οτι για το υλικο και τις θερμοκρασιες που αναπτυσσονται το γλυκο νερο θα πρεπει να εισερχεται στον περιχιτωνιο με 65-70 βαθμους. Αυτη η θερμοκρασιας προστατευει το χιτωνιο απο την εσωτερικη θερμοκρασια που αναπτυσσεται. αν λοιπον εσυ δεν εχεις προθερμανει σωστα το jacket cooling water /και ξεκινησεις τη μηχανη σε χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες, τοτε η θερμοκρασιακη διαφορα δημιουργει θερμικα κρακς που οπως ειναι λογικο αναπτυσσονται περιμετρικα του χιτωνιου  στο χωρο που πιανει το cooling jacket. Μαλιστα τα κρακ ειναι τριχωειδης μορφη και εχουν μηκος 15-20 ποντους. Τωρα αντιμετωπιζω ενα τετοιο case  και το χιτωνιο αλλαξε. Βεβαια κρακ μπορει να εμφανιστουν και στο block της κυριας μηχανης οπως και στη περιοχη πανω απο το stuffing box εξαιτιας φωτιας απο συσσωρευση sludge λογω μπλοκαρισμενου drain. Και αυτο το αντιμετωπιζω τωρα και μαλιστα ειναι και στον ιδιο κυλινδρο..

----------


## sv1xv

> Τωρα αντιμετωπιζω ενα τετοιο case  και το χιτωνιο αλλαξε.


Θα είναι ενδιαφέρον να μας αναφέρεις πως εντόπισες την ρηγμάτωση του χιτωνίου και ποιά συμπτώματα σε οδήγησαν να το υποψιαστείς και να το διερευνήσεις. Τι μηχανή είναι?

----------


## Eng

Η διαρροή νερού έβγαινε από το χώρο που πιάνει το καπάκι την μηχανής με το μπλοκ. Είναι ορατό. Οπότε τώρα στο λιμάνι ανοίξαμε το καπάκι και φάνηκαν τα κρακ στο χιτωνιο. Η μηχανή είναι MAN 5 KSZ 70/125 BL.

----------

